# 4yd Salt Dogg Spreader whole or parts...



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

This 4yd Salt Dogg showed up at the Empire. All vibrators, motors, controller etc... work. Pretty complete except someone tried to extend the trough and auger and the auger motor is off and yeah I'm not sure what they were looking to do... Tub is solid no cracks along with the frame. Also has spinner assembly and harness. Will sell parts or whole... $2500


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Ajlawn1 said:


> This 4yd Salt Dogg showed up at the Empire. All vibrators, motors, controller etc... work. Pretty complete except someone tried to extend the trough and auger and the auger motor is off and yeah I'm not sure what they were looking to do... Tub is solid no cracks along with the frame. Also has spinner assembly and harness. Will sell parts or whole...


Since there's no price
And no pictures, 
Bidding will start at $1.00…


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Since there's no price
> And no pictures,
> Bidding will start at $1.00…


Take it to Ebay...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Priced too low slick even though it is a salt mutt


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

m_ice said:


> Priced too low slick even though it is a salt mutt


You might have missed the part about it being currently completely non-functional


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> You might have missed the part about it being currently completely non-functional


Yeah I missed that part!


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> You might have missed the part about it being currently completely non-functional


When guys from South Bent type I usually don't read...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> You might have missed the part about it being currently completely non-functional


He was just interested in the dual 400lb vibrators...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> He was just interested in the dual 400lb vibrators...


Hence how you came about it in your shop?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Well that escalated quickly


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

ok, please stay on topic and if not interested in an item for sale, please do not post on these threads.

thank you


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Pictures of the guts might help the sale. Did they somehow extend or source an auger sized for the extended trough?


----------

